# Gerbil price through roof!



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Well through the roof, up a few thousand feet, through the atmosphere and continuing on with no sign of slowing down!

my local shop has just put frozen gerbils up at £4.99 each!!!

outrageous!!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

really?

blimey!

(looks in freezer)

maybe i should advertise some of mine! lol i culled in gerbil land xmas week.

i think we have about 20 gerbil pairs here breeding atm. well, 20 or so pairs.. not all are breeding at the same time..

N


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

better get breeding dave you know it makes sense


----------



## Rainmaker (Jun 7, 2007)

Jeez! :crazy:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

This was bound to happen l feel.

This particular commodity has become a favoured frozen item for all walks of prey eaters.

Four years ago Simons Rodents was buying Gerbils in from me at 50p per time for juvees and adults for the frozen waste lands.I see he sells them to trade at a £1 now, so l knew it would only become a matter of time before trade really started knocking them out at ridiculous prices.

But then how much is real time mark up?

Where do they buy them from?

What is availability of the frozen gerbil on the market today?

Same question as above but used in conjunction with overall availability to say mice and rats?

How many sellers are just placing the normal mark up on to them and then adding a little 'extra'?

There are also alternatives to feed, l know at one point the frozen business l was looking into was looking at :

Degus - Very good for the raptor market
Lemmings, voles, even african pygmy mice and harvest mice.

Pallid gerbils/Cheeseman gerbils are very prolific in breeding and are still a gerbil, where as the Mongolians as prolific as they are, can sometimes become a little too routinal where as the latter gerbil species - still considered by mant to be exotics are in fact much quicker on their production level. So perhaps the investment into 2-3 pairs of these would prove beneficial to you Dave?

Rory


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Maybe 20 pairs rory, i need a holiday. :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

5 sheets each nearly that is rediculous 

might start breeding them as well then 

:whistling2:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

SteveL said:


> 5 sheets each nearly that is rediculous
> 
> might start breeding them as well then
> 
> :whistling2:


no way dude! this was totally my idea :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> no way dude! this was totally my idea :lol2:


theres plenty for us all :whistling2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

theres 11 free to good home in whitstable at present!

steve, i can always bring you some next week if you want to buy some to start a group up? :lol2:

N


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Nerys said:


> theres 11 free to good home in whitstable at present!
> 
> steve, i can always bring you some next week if you want to buy some to start a group up? :lol2:
> 
> N


may be interested in some 

and three male multis 

£20 ok for the lot :whistling2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, i guess i could do you three male multis and a pair of gerbs for that yeah 

(if i have three spare male multis - i tend to cull males first, but will check)#

gerbs - you know they come multi coloured these days? back when i started they just came in brown, now they come in loads of shades!

N


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Nerys said:


> lol, i guess i could do you three male multis and a pair of gerbs for that yeah
> 
> (if i have three spare male multis - i tend to cull males first, but will check)#
> 
> ...


im not bothered about colours as long as they dont eat each other :crazy:

edit trio of gerbs cough cough


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Thank goodness my gerbils had 8 babies today whilst she's still got 3 from her last breeding with them. 

I was going to do a cull when this lot had reared as I've got to cut down to just the rats and mice but now not so sure, she's breeding like a loon in the cellar for some reason.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

bloody ell


----------



## tinkrebel (Dec 29, 2007)

My local pet shops sell them for £2.80-£3.00 each, but I've just found somewhere online and a bag of 25 including delivery was only £45.00 so it still works out cheaper.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Why not just use hamsters or mice or something cheaper??


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I dont use them at all, i was merely pointing it out.


----------



## tinkrebel (Dec 29, 2007)

bradhollands999 said:


> Why not just use hamsters or mice or something cheaper??


 
It took me ages to get my royal off live food, and she will only eat gerbils. I tried to feed her a mouse the other day as she hasn't eaten for about 4 weeks (due to shops having no gerbils) and she struck it and then sort of spat it out and wouldn't touch it.

I wish I hadn't got her onto gerbils as it does work out much more expensive and it is hard to get hold of them sometimes, most shops don't stock them and have to order them in which then means they can put the price up knowing that you need them.


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

I used to feed my royals Gerbils but they are few and far between round here and cost a bomb £3.00+ ea, so now I just to stick to rats and Multis.

At the moment, they all seem to prefer multis, which im glad im breeding at a large rate as my local shop charges £5ea per multi


----------

